# New skiff



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

Just picked up my new boat from Panga Marine in Sarasota on Saturday. A brief test run on the bay there and I headed home to Houston. Then another run on Lake Houston by my house. I haven't had a chance to test out the true poling depth or really get into things but both the bay and lake were pretty choppy and this thing ran super smooth, dry, and comfortable. I can't wait to get more time on the water on this baby.










Pics don't do this front deck justice, it's freaking huge.


----------



## Unbound (Jul 12, 2004)

Beautiful!


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

Great looking boat. Congrats!


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

I love the Pangas. Only ones I've been on were native made in Belize, but they sure handle the chop well. 

richg99


----------



## Outearly (Nov 17, 2009)

Sweet. Please post up as you get a chance to use it.


----------



## AlaskaTex (Mar 9, 2006)

*Specifications?*

Finn:

What are the particulars? Length, width, fuel capacity, etc.

Nice rig for sho!

AT


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

AlaskaTex said:


> Finn:
> 
> What are the particulars? Length, width, fuel capacity, etc.
> 
> ...


18' long; 6' beam; 27 gallon tank.


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

Sweet little sled Finn! Probably be a nice little rig for nearshore fishing as well.


----------



## colby6968 (Jan 30, 2013)

Very Cool! Nice Rig! I wish you the best. Your gonna have to name it!


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

Great boat and a very versatile design. Congrats!


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Fishsurfer said:


> Great boat and a very versatile design. Congrats!


Agreed!


----------



## CoastieDele (Jul 1, 2010)

What is the loaded weight? If you're ever down in corpus I'll push you around some grass flats to get a good estimate on poling draft 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Delesandwich (Dec 30, 2008)

The above message   was from me I was logged into the wrong account

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

CoastieDele said:


> What is the loaded weight? If you're ever down in corpus I'll push you around some grass flats to get a good estimate on poling draft
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


It's an honest 8" capable poling draft. Tracks really well but is a bit<h to spin.


----------



## Delesandwich (Dec 30, 2008)

I can imagine it would be tough in a stiff wind with all that bow in the air. I bet that ride is nice and dry though! I've always wanted a bare bones tiller panga with platforms. I became a believer in Panama on a 12 footer in every bit of 8-10' swell. Won't do that again 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Love it and I love my etec you are going to be happy happy happy keep her clean.Eye catcher for sure probably not gonna see one like it great choice I like different.


----------

